

How to create your online brand guidelines kit in under 1 hour - surveyanyplacef
http://filecamp.com/brand-guidelines/

======
surveyanyplacef
33 essential items to include in your company’s online brand guidelines, and a
pre-configured online brand guidelines kit to get you up and running in under
1 hour - 100MB complementary storage.

